# Show your modded vintage lights



## 97guns (Feb 26, 2009)

im just getting into vintage flashlight collecting and wondering if any of you guys have them modded, id like to see some.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have a separate section for Flashlight Collections, so I'll move your thread there.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya, got a good amount, 450 lumen Par 36 30 watt “under driven” 10-D Ray-O-Vac. 



4400 lumen Big Beam 1766C, 



30 watt Ray-O-Vac sportsmen lantern with 7.2 Ah SLA battery



 and the grand master off them all :bow:, The Big Beam 1000 Ultra mod- 6 hours of 638 lumens and with both main and auxiliary power 1,000 hours at 22 lumens.


----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 3, 2009)

Juggernaut, those are some bright vintage lights you got there! Nice work


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 5, 2009)

This is my 1936 eveready miner's light. 6 Eneloops, 1 dummy D cell, and a GH-44.









This pic is at 18" from the wall. All flood!!


----------



## Mr_Light (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are some of my modded vintage lights:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 5, 2009)

ROP host now housing 1185 driven by 8 NIMH. My brightest hotwire. Cast iron reflector and glass lens.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 5, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> ROP host now housing 1185 driven by 8 NIMH. My brightest hotwire. Cast iron reflector and glass lens.



Was that originally a PR base? or did you have to mod the bulb holder?


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 6, 2009)

It was originally a PR base! I saw this light at an antique store in Spokane Wa and had to have it. I should have picked up its twin with the cracked lens. Glass is easier to get for flashlights these days but that reflector is to die for!
Heres a shot of the light in action! It's freezing fog out right now.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 6, 2009)

I suppose I should include "The Moderator". It's a massive British Royal Navy Dive Light which was made in 1993 and produced ~30 lumens with 3x D-size alkalines. I modded it to take 3x "C" Li-Ions and a WA 1185 (~1,200 lumens).






I later went diving with this light.


----------

